# controller placement



## tlachance (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to mount my controller today and am not sure where I should put it. EV is an 04 Aveo. If I put it where the radiator used to be it will get good airflow to cool it down but will be subject to water/debris. I do have a fan and heat sink for my Curtis 1231C. Should I mount it in the cabin and use longer cable or mount it off to the side in the engine compartment? I suppose if I mount it where the radiator used to be I could install a debris shield. Any ideas?


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

You want to minimize the distance from controller to motor. Seems that the usual location is above the motor, with minimal cabling distance from controller to motor. It is usually suggested to cross negative and positive leads to motor. Look in the garage and on EV Album for good mounting suggestions.

JACK


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

This is fairly typical from what Ive seen - just beware of the motor unduly heating the controller.


----------

